
Show HN: Daily Coding Problem – Get a coding interview problem every day - lawrencewu
https://dailycodingproblem.com/
======
applecrazy
Not to be overly critical here, but don't you think your pricing structure is
completely disproportional to what you're offering? Have you ever asked anyone
whether they would be willing to spend $500 a year on 365 programming problems
when they could just IFTTT a feed of Project Euler questions into an email in
5min, or log on to HackerRank or similar using the reminder emails they send
you?

Additionally, (correct me if I'm wrong) but is having one-on-one support the
only difference between the "Plus" and "Pro" pricing tiers? Is it really worth
spending $475 extra/month for the opportunity to discuss problems with the
founders (whose names are nowhere to be found?)

Again, I really don't want to hate on anyone's product. I'm sure there's
something super amazing about this. I just want to understand the rationale
behind the pricing structure, since I've never seen a product like this
before.

~~~
egfx
Yeah, HN is probably not the best place to sell a service like this. But I
could see this being used by certain clientele. Maybe a better offer would be,
get an engineer to interview your candidate.

